
How to seem smart in meetings without really trying - romefort
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/04/23/how-to-seem-smart-in-meetings-without-really-trying/
======
LanceH
If the list were 25 long we could make bingo cards for this.

I'm trying to come up with a way to use that Venn diagram. Getting everyone to
agree we need to be in that overlap between "what we know" and "what we don't
know" would be priceless.

~~~
diminoten
I just realized the company I work for has a whole set of PR shit that talks
about the "security gap".

Take a guess at what that gap consists of.

~~~
LanceH
I would have to guess it's an overlap between "what we don't know" and "what
we think we know", which is a bit easier to justify than the diagram in the
article.

I also feel like this whole new field of "gap analysis" arose from what this
article is poking fun at.

------
amelius
Or ask somebody to draw three lines on a whiteboard that are mutually
perpendicular ([1])

[1] The Expert (Short Comedy Sketch), www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKorP55Aqvg

~~~
kefka
so, and X, Y, and a Z axis.

Done.

------
imchillyb
Yes, yes, great information there. But, does it scale?

~~~
kefka
No. You're all to heavy as it is.

------
greymadder
They'll think I'm the smartest person in the room because I say "I wish I was
dead."

Wow.

------
hairyasian
at least half of these occur daily regardless of where i work...

